# DESDE ILO... PARA EL MUNDO



## toño (Apr 4, 2006)

Hola amigos, después de mucho tiempo de prometido, les hago una primera entrega de fotos de la ciudad de ilo.
Actualmente Ilo es una ciudad de 85,000 habitantes y es una de las ciudades con menor indice de pobreza del Pais.
La ciudad en los ultimos años ha sufrido un crecimiento poblacional explosivo, lo que tambien ha generado que aparezcan nuevos barrios en la ciudad.

Las fotos que ahora les proporciono, por lo pronto abarcan la parte digamos antigua de Ilo, (ilo tiene 36 años de creación como provincia, y según mis padres hace 40 años era apenas una caleta)

Asi se ve Ilo desde el espacio



























Aquí unas fotos desde la parte intermedia de la ciudad






































































































Estas fotos son del Malecón Costero



















































































































































































































































Ilo es una ciudad que durante muchos años creció de espaldas al mar, sin embargo en los ultimos 15 años ha tratado de cambiar esto.
Para mañana les prometo mas fotos


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Que bonita ciudad costera es Ilo, me gustan las fotos porque se aprecia mucho la limpieza y los colores muy simpàticos de sus construcciones.

Gracias Toño y que bueno que reapareciste.... chèvere tu thread


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Mmmm.. no me gusta.. la ciudad, pero, se le ve al menos limpia.


----------



## toño (Apr 4, 2006)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Que bonita ciudad costera es Ilo, me gustan las fotos porque se aprecia mucho la limpieza y los colores muy simpàticos de sus construcciones.
> 
> Gracias Toño y que bueno que reapareciste.... chèvere tu thread


jajaja...
si nunca me fui... estaba posteando noticias ultimamente.


----------



## toño (Apr 4, 2006)

*ClauDia* said:


> Mmmm.. no me gusta.. la ciudad, pero, se le ve al menos limpia.


 :bash: :bash: :bash: 
oye... que te pasa, estás hablando de mi ciudad...
jajajaja, pero te perdono porque eres una dama... jajajaja
:cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

se verìa màs aceptable si por lo menos tarrajeasen los lados de las casas.....el pe`ru se verìa mejor si solucionaran ese problema...y las àreas verdes tambien, la cosa no es poner pasto sino árboles.. igual hay una zona que sì se ve bien que está bordeando el mar


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Si me acuerdo de Ilo...recuerdo que antes de llegar al ingreso del puerto hay como una plaza y un museo pequeño. Luego también recuerdo que nos hicieron subir a un bote a motor y vimos desde el mar como descargaban los contenedores de los barcos que llegan a Ilo. Y luego hay como un parque al costado de la playa donde hay un viejo tren de SPCC.

Dato adicional: TODAS las cousters, combis, taxis station wagon, y todos los demás autos reacondicionados han entrado por el puerto de Ilo. Así que el movimiento del puerto es muy alto.

Un gusto volver a Ilo...aunque sea por fotos.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

toño said:


> :bash: :bash: :bash:
> oye... que te pasa, estás hablando de mi ciudad...
> jajajaja, pero te perdono porque eres una dama... jajajaja
> :cheers: :cheers:




jajajaja es q en serio, ahorita la ciudad no luce muy agraciada, tal vez con el tiempo se vea con mas areas verdes; sin embargo, un hecho digno de destacar como ya lo hice es q luce limpia. Y no muchas ciudades se pueden jactar de eso.

Saludos


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Cheeres las fotos...


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

a mi si me gusta la ciudad.Claro le falta mucho verdor y pintura pero se ve bien.Se ven unos barrios residenciales aceptables para una ciudad tan chica.Recuerden esta ciudad tiene 85,000 personas,hay ciudades de mayor poblacion y se ven peor!


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

que es esa construccion rara al final?


----------



## toño (Apr 4, 2006)

Jose Perez said:


> a mi si me gusta la ciudad.Claro le falta mucho verdor y pintura pero se ve bien.Se ven unos barrios residenciales aceptables para una ciudad tan chica.Recuerden esta ciudad tiene 85,000 personas,hay ciudades de mayor poblacion y se ven peor!


 :bash: :bash: :bash: 
jajajajajaja... no me ayudes compare..
yo me defiendo solo... jajajajaja


----------



## toño (Apr 4, 2006)

Jose Perez said:


> que es esa construccion rara al final?


es el palacio municipal


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

toño said:


> :bash: :bash: :bash:
> jajajajajaja... no me ayudes compare..
> yo me defiendo solo... jajajajaja


no te estoy defediendo,si me gusta la ciudad.Muy limpia,pero como dije le falta verdor y pintura.Y algunas vias que no tienen pavimentacion,no se si son nuevas zonas o todavia no han hecho.Hablo de la zona con los 2 edificios.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

JAJAJAJAJA! xD! Pero es la verdad! En sí la ciudad no es muy atractiva que digamos! De todas maneras, se agradece el hecho que nos hayas mostrado tu ciudad a través del foro kay:


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

por ejemplo Sullana,Talara tienen mas poblacion,sin embargo las veo mas feas.


----------



## democracia (Apr 24, 2006)

alli es donde se hara el megapuerto de ilo


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Excelente thread, Toño! Desde hace mucho tiempo quería ver nuevas imágenes de Ilo.  
Veo que su costa es muy agradable. Con razón los bolivianos están encantados con las perspectivas de desarrollo de Bolivia Mar.
Y esos edificios de la SPCC deben estar, con sus 9 ó 10 pisos, entre los más altos de las provincias, no?


----------



## toño (Apr 4, 2006)

Jose Perez said:


> por ejemplo Sullana,Talara tienen mas poblacion,sin embargo las veo mas feas.


jajaja, no cambias, gracias por el cumplido...
Sabes? puntualmente, esas fotos a las que te refieres son un poquito antiguas, ya uno de estos dias voy a postear otras mas actualizadas, donde cuentan con areas verdes, veredas, pergolas, etc,etc, etc.

Ilo, aun es una ciudad casi tranquila, aunque ultimamente la delincuencia se a incrementado... y si.. es muy limpia.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

estas fotos las tomaste tu?cuanto tiempo tienen?

Decho que se te agradece,estas son las ciudades que nadie conoce>yo fui el unico que hizo un thread de Ilo.jaja

aqui esta el link
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=318488


----------



## toño (Apr 4, 2006)

pedro1011 said:


> Excelente thread, Toño! Desde hace mucho tiempo quería ver nuevas imágenes de Ilo.
> Veo que su costa es muy agradable. Con razón los bolivianos están encantados con las perspectivas de desarrollo de Bolivia Mar.
> Y esos edificios de la SPCC deben estar, con sus 9 ó 10 pisos, entre los más altos de las provincias, no?


No he contado los pisos, pero si, son los edificios mas altos...

No te imaginas como esta el malecón en verano, con toda la gente, alucinas que es Miami, jajajaja, claro no, guardando las distancias...

Como les decia,Ilo recien desde hace 15 años que le esta volviendo la cara al mar, imaginate como será en 20 años...


----------



## caballoazul (Apr 23, 2006)

Juan1912 said:


> se verìa màs aceptable si por lo menos tarrajeasen los lados de las casas.....el pe`ru se verìa mejor si solucionaran ese problema...y las àreas verdes tambien, la cosa no es poner pasto sino árboles.. igual hay una zona que sì se ve bien que está bordeando el mar



concuerdo totalmente contigo. Falta mucho por hacer, es un problema generalizado del Peru.


----------



## toño (Apr 4, 2006)

Jose Perez said:


> estas fotos las tomaste tu?cuanto tiempo tienen?
> 
> Decho que se te agradece,estas son las ciudades que nadie conoce>yo fui el unico que hizo un thread de Ilo.jaja
> 
> ...


Algunas son de hace 2 años, pero el resto son actuales.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Dejando de lado la falta de tarrrajeo y pintura, pues la ciudad se ve ordenada y bien planificada, en la foto satelital se puede comprobar, no se ven barriadas con casas de madera o esteras, me gusta más a nivel de la calle, algunas panorámicas si se se ven bien.
En conclusión, me gustó la ciudad, gracias por el gran aporte y las numerosas fotos.


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

me gusta la ciudad.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Si se concreta lo de la salida del gas boliviano y lo de Boliviamar, va a entrar un buen chorro de billetes a Ilo y el turismo se va a incrementar enormemente. Ojalá que así ocurra.


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Después que Evo nacionalizó los hidrocarburos está muy pero muy verde que los bolivianos logren sacar su gas por el puerto de Ilo.


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

La cuidad parece tranquila, eso me gusta. En lo general me parece una ciudad ni linda ni fea. Gracias por las fotos.


----------



## uspaorkoo (Jan 29, 2006)

sinceramente no me gusta la ciudad.

se ve eso si, que ha progresado mucho, y eso es admirable, pero desde un punto de vista "estetico", la ciudad no es nada agraciada.

y es que tiene el mismo problema que la mayoria de ciudades costeras.....
no son las paredes no tarrajeadas, eso pasaria desapercibido, el problema son LOS TECHOS,...lamentablemente cuando le toman fotos aereas o desde lejos a las ciudades costeras peruanas, se ven ciudades desagradables porque los techos la hacen ver fea.

habria alguna solucion para esto?....no se.....ese problema por ejemplo no lo tienen ciudades de la sierra, desde lejos se ven vien, por la uniformidad en la forma y el color de sus techos, en cambio los techos de las ciudades costeras peruanas afean la ciudad y al final en las fotos se ven un total cambalache.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Hola ospaorkoo
pero ese es un mall de todos las ciudades del peru,salvo tal vez la selva.Pero Huancayo,Puno etc estan el la sierra y tienen techos horribles tambien.


----------



## uspaorkoo (Jan 29, 2006)

Jose Perez said:


> Hola ospaorkoo
> pero ese es un mall de todos las ciudades del peru,salvo tal vez la selva.Pero Huancayo,Puno etc estan el la sierra y tienen techos horribles tambien.


en el caso de huancayo y puno, no son los techos, es LA FALTA DE PINTURA,...ahi si habria que tarrajear las paredes...si te fijas bien por ejemplo en el caso de Puno no son los techos lo que la afean, sino la falta de pintura en sus casas que se ven todas de ladrillos y sin tarrajear.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

En la sierra es distinto por los techos a dos aguas y de tejas. En la costa eso no es necesario.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

ha sido muy grato el recorrido virtual de tu ciudad toño......interesante


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

A mi pareció interesante, no es una ciudad "bella", respecto a edificios o areas verdes, pero si me parece que Ilo se ve agradable, y poco a poco se está poniendo moderna y ordenada, que es algo realmente raro ver en nuestras ciudades costeras.


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

Gracias Toño x las imágenes...Ilo me parece una ciudad tranquila, limpia y el malecón se ve muy bonito,; y espero q siga desarrollándose.


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

toño said:
 

> Hola amigos, después de mucho tiempo de prometido, les hago una primera entrega de fotos de la ciudad de ilo.
> Actualmente Ilo es una ciudad de 85,000 habitantes y es una de las ciudades con menor indice de pobreza del Pais.
> La ciudad en los ultimos años ha sufrido un crecimiento poblacional explosivo, lo que tambien ha generado que aparezcan nuevos barrios en la ciudad.
> 
> ...


me parece q Ilo tiene bastante futuro, se nota tranquilo tb, si le crean más áreas verdes, árboles, va a quedar muuuuuuuy liiiiiinda, buena Toño kay:


----------



## Clavijo (Mar 27, 2006)

pedro1011 said:


> Si se concreta lo de la salida del gas boliviano y lo de *Boliviamar*, va a entrar un buen chorro de billetes a Ilo y el turismo se va a incrementar enormemente. Ojalá que así ocurra.



¿Boliviamar? Qué es eso de Boliviamar?. Es acaso un proyecto turístico-inmobiliario para bolivianos? Porque en Arica se quiere desarrollar "Mar de La Paz", un proyecto turístico...para bolivianos.

PD: Interesante Ilo. Está cerca de Arica, verdad?


----------



## Jassan03 (Feb 14, 2006)

Clavijo said:


> ¿Boliviamar? Qué es eso de Boliviamar?. Es acaso un proyecto turístico-inmobiliario para bolivianos? Porque en Arica se quiere desarrollar "Mar de La Paz", un proyecto turístico...para bolivianos.
> 
> PD: Interesante Ilo. Está cerca de Arica, verdad?


la verdad no lo creo que estee cerca, no estoy seguro pero creo que ILO esta en ICA o Arequipa que esta mas lejos de Arica.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Jassan03 said:


> la verdad no lo creo que estee cerca, no estoy seguro pero creo que ILO esta en ICA o Arequipa que esta mas lejos de Arica.




NO! ILO se encuentra ubicado en el departamento de Moquegua.


----------



## Clavijo (Mar 27, 2006)

*ClauDia* said:


> NO! ILO se encuentra ubicado en el departamento de Moquegua.


Pero, ¿eso es cerca o lejos de Arica?


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

La ciudad me parece aceptable, a nivel calle parece ordenada y pasable, el unico defecto al igual que varias ciudades costeras es que no sale bien en Panoramicas.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Jassan03 said:


> la verdad no lo creo que estee cerca, no estoy seguro pero creo que *ILO esta en ICA o Arequipa * que esta mas lejos de Arica.


 :dunno:


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

NO TE PASES PETUNIO.


----------



## toño (Apr 4, 2006)

Clavijo said:


> Pero, ¿eso es cerca o lejos de Arica?


Ilo, se encuentra en el Dpto de Moquegua, a 2 horas de Tacna (y media hora mas para llegar a Arica). Respecto a Boliviamar, es una franja costera de 10 kms que se entrego a los bolivianos para sus proyectos turisticos; sin embargo, cuando viene el boliviano a las playas trae hasta la cocina, para no gastar ni un centavo en Ilo. 
:bash: :bash: :bash: :bash:


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

asi?llegan muchos bolivianos a las playas de ilo?Porque sera que no quieren gastar.


----------



## toño (Apr 4, 2006)

La razon es simple, aqui (en el Perú) el costo de vida es mas alto que en Bolivia (casi a razon de 2 a 1.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

que interesante,tengo algunas inquietudes:
oye toño en "boliviamar" hay hoteles o es una playa a la cual la bautizaron con ese nombre ?
que proyectos hay para ella ?
Cuantos bolivianos llegan en verano a ilo ??


----------



## toño (Apr 4, 2006)

rafo18 said:


> que interesante,tengo algunas inquietudes:
> oye toño en "boliviamar" hay hoteles o es una playa a la cual la bautizaron con ese nombre ?
> que proyectos hay para ella ?
> Cuantos bolivianos llegan en verano a ilo ??


En Boliviamar, estos contruyeron unicamente un monumento, una gran estructura de metal, nada mas... pero los bolivianos vienen a las demas playas... todos los veranos, en gran cantidad, claro que algunas delegaciones vienen a gastar aqui, pero la gran mayoria, como les dije, cocinan en la misma playa, traen sus gaseosas, es decir, no gastan ni un centavo.


----------



## ensanpor (Jul 31, 2006)

Hace 40 Años Ilo no era una Caleta, era un distrito, con no mas de 10 mil, personas entre el puerto y Ciudad Nueva, los edificios los construyo mineroperui para sus funcionarios que trabajan en la Refineria de Cobre, la casa que parece gringa fue de gringos que trabajaron en la Fundición, los techos en la costa peruana y en todos sitio donde no llueva seran planos, las areas verdes en lugares donde no abunda el agua potable seria un despercios segun mi opinion, el concreto seria una alternativa duradera y practica.


----------



## ensanpor (Jul 31, 2006)

Hasta hoy quisiera saber quien fue el de la gran Idea de dar a Bolivia la playa mas bonita de Ilo " Pozolizas" asi se llamaba, ahora la llaman Boliviamar.

Ilo siempre fue limpio y se tendria que reconocer alguna influencia de la empresa SPCC que almenos al Campamento lo mantenia limpio. 

Las fotos por lo que deduzco fueron tomadas desde Alto Ilo y Miramar, creo que han progresado algo por que antes no eran asi como en las fotos.

Toño, tu vives en Ilo?


----------



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)

*Ilo es agradable porque se vé todo limpio y ordenado*

Es cierto que hay poco verdor,pero así es casi todo el litoral peruano... Ilo me resulta bastante agradable porque se aprecia todo limpio y ordenado y eso es muy importante para toda ciudad.... el resto,puede irse implementando : llenarla con màs verdor,no dejar los costados de los edificios y casas sin tarrajeado... es cierto que son detalles que restan bonos... pero en el caso de Ilo no se vé feo ni decadente... al contrario,por un momento,encuentro a Ilo con cierto parecido a los balnearios del sur de Lima...como si San Bartolo ò Pucusana tuvieran una poblaciòn permanente de 85,000 habitantes...


----------



## toño (Apr 4, 2006)

ensanpor said:


> Hasta hoy quisiera saber quien fue el de la gran Idea de dar a Bolivia la playa mas bonita de Ilo " Pozolizas" asi se llamaba, ahora la llaman Boliviamar...


No, Pozo de Lizas no se entregó a los bolivianos; Boliviamar, es la continuación de la Playa Pozo de Lizas, pero esta bien alejado de Pozo de Lizas, ( y en mi opinión no es muy bonita la playa).
Y si, vivo en Ilo.


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

Interesante ciudad.la verdad que se bastante mejor que otras ciudades peruanas de 
mucho mayor poblacion...esos dos edificios de 7 y 9 pisos le van bien a la ciudad.... se la ve ordenada y con futuro.Me gusta ILO tiene un buen aspecto desde mi humilde punto de vista......no esta mal......saludos cordiales.


----------



## lorelei (Jan 8, 2009)

PRECIOSA CIUDAD, SOMOS UNA FAMILIA DE 8 PERSONAS, QUEREMOS CONOCERLA ESTE VERANO, PERO NO TENEMOS DATOS DE ALOJAMIENTOSBARATOS Y BUENOS, SI PUDIERAN AYUDARME, CON DATOS PRACTICOS, PARA NO LLEGAR A CIEGAS, CUANTO CUESTA UN MENU TIPICO POR EJEMPLO, Y EL TAXI...QUEDAN MUY RETIRADAS LAS PLAYAS?ESPECIALMENTE PLAYA INGLESA, QUE LES ENCANTO A LOS NIÑOS, PORFA, AYUDENME LES QUEDARE MUUUY AGRADECIDA


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE (May 8, 2010)

El malecón está muy bonito, se preocuparon por los detalles, pero la ciudad realmente y sin ofender es nada agraciada...


----------



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)

Interesante ciudad, me sorprendio que cuenta con unos edificios de altura prominente.


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

ilo 2013











































la ciudad con mas idh del peru :gossip:


----------



## A380_luis (Jan 15, 2008)

En las panorámicas parece un pueblo joven. Pero he visto otras fotos, a nivel de calle, donde sale mejor.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

No parece un pueblo joven, todas las casas son de dos niveles construidas con material noble, se ve que cuentan con pistas veredas y servicios. el problema es creo la falta de tarrajeo y uniformidad en la altura de las construcciones. Un poquito de color le caería bien a esa zona.


----------



## A380_luis (Jan 15, 2008)

Ya bueno, parece una invasión que se ha formalizado. El problema va más allá del tarrajeo y la uniformidad en las alturas, pero sé que esta ciudad cuenta buenos indicadores sociales y mejores vistas a nivel de la calle, así que tampoco voy a ser tan duro con ella.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Lo que pasa es que todas las casas han sido autoconstruidas por sus propietarios, sin ninguna norma o reglamento, como sucede en casi todo el Perú. La clásica es que la gente construya por partes su vivienda.


----------



## lsanchezd (Apr 17, 2011)

El Bajopontino said:


> Lo que pasa es que todas las casas han sido autoconstruidas por sus propietarios, sin ninguna norma o reglamento, como sucede en casi todo el Perú. La clásica es que la gente construya por partes su vivienda.


Lo peor es que muchas veces construyen un piso tras otro, llegando a tener varios pisos con los cimientos previstos para un piso o dos !! (a no ser que el dueño haya previsto de antemano su dimensionado para los "n" pisos que tendrá al final cuando este completamente terminado)


----------



## luisangel20cix (Jan 27, 2012)

Desde GSV la ciudad se ve muy bien, ojalá les tape la boca a muchos que la comparaban con un pueblo joven :nuts:.


----------



## Sanlucar-Playa (Sep 9, 2005)

Me ha hecho gracia el topónimo "Pampa Inalámbrica" con que se conoce la meseta que hay por encima de Ilo. 

¿A qué se debe ese curioso nombre? ¿Hubo allí alguna estación radiotelegráfica o similar?


----------



## aldopi (Aug 27, 2012)

Qué tal amigos Ileños, qué zonas recomiendan para poder vivir allí en Ilo, que sea segura algo asi como urbanizaciones cerradas?


----------

